# Sirius-XM merger down to 1 vote



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Rapid City's pride and joy, Jonathan Adelstein has withdrawn his "generous" conditions
and voted "no" for the merger. FCC Commissioner Deborah Tate is the lynchpin.


----------

